

When Twitter Meet Facebook, Zuck has no sense of humour.   - boyter
http://www.news.com.au/technology/when-twitter-met-facebook-every-joke-landed-like-a-dead-fish-on-the-ground/story-e6frfro0-1226096550654

======
jamesteow
"We had to wait on this huge line for lunch," he recalled. "Evan was like
'Aren't you the boss? Can't you like kind of cut the line a little bit here?'
And he's like 'That's not how we do things here'."

Well I respect the fact that Mark respected his employees.

~~~
jhamburger
Honestly I would have no idea whether that was a joke or not, about cutting
the line. I would probably laugh if he said that to me because it's a safer
response, Mark went the other direction. I'd like to hear a better example of
these solid gold jokes they were throwing at him.

------
rooshdi
Seems like Mark is damned if does and damned if he doesn't. He even gets
bashed for _not_ cutting in line?! lol. Give the man a break, jeez. He's human
just like the rest of us.

------
techiferous
"Do you want me to close the door or leave it open?", to which Zuckerberg
replied, "Yes".

I would guess this is how it happened:

    
    
        Stone:  "Do you want me to close the door..."
    
        Zuck, thinking the question is complete, starts to say:  "Yes."
    
        Stone adds the unnecessary:  "...or leave it open?"
    

So maybe Zuck was just thinking too fast. :)

~~~
Turing_Machine
open | closed -> true

:-)

------
Turing_Machine
Zuckerberg's response of "Yes" to "Do you want the door open or closed?"
seemed humorous enough to me. Stone just didn't get it.

~~~
thurn
Yeah, it's even arguably a programming joke!

------
btn
Here's a link to the original interview audio and transcript:
[http://www.npr.org/2011/07/16/138160765/twitter-co-
founder-b...](http://www.npr.org/2011/07/16/138160765/twitter-co-founder-biz-
stone-plays-not-my-job)

------
repos
No need to call Zuck out on that.

------
joshuahays
Love the star trek references... :)

